# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Requisitos para importación y venta de fertilizantes

## jjairbp

Hola, estoy próximo a iniciar un emprendimiento con fertilizantes convencionales y orgánicos. Hasta donde he leído, no se necesitan permisos de Senasa o Minagri para la importación y comercialización del producto, sin embargo, me gustaría saber si alguien en el foro sabe algo al respecto, ¿Se necesita algún permiso para importar o comercializar fertilizantes en Perú?  
Nota: el fertilizante no contiene nitrato de anónimo por lo que no necesita permiso de la SUCAMEC  
Leo sus comentarios
Gracias  :Smile: Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos para importación de esquejes de arándano de EE.UU Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de frambueso de EE UU VENTA DE FERTILIZANTES VENTA DE FERTILIZANTES GENERICOS Y PARA FERTIIRIGACION Artículo: En el 2012 la importación de fertilizantes crecerá en 2.9 por ciento

----------

